# Introducing Dexter AKA The Yellow Peril!



## TabithaJ

I've been posting for a week or so now, so thought it might be nice to put up a few pics of Dexter. He's almost 2 and a half, and has been with me since he was 14 months; he'd been dumped in the pound but thankfully a London based rescue group got him out.

Here's my boy:


















His favourite toy in the whole world is this big flower pot: second night he was with us, he suddenly picked it up, and emptied it, earth and all, over a white sofa........:biggrin:









Dexter is an avid reader!:









At the park with a friend:









My favourite picture of him:









Thank you for looking


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Oh he is lovely!  I love the photo of him 'reading' the book :laugh:


----------



## new westie owner

Handsome boy


----------



## sarah456

What a lovely boy!


----------



## Sarah1983

He's lovely. Have to say it's nice to see a Lab that has a neck and a waist! I've only met one Lab in real life who wasn't grossly obese


----------



## 8tansox

He's gorgeous.


----------



## TabithaJ

Thank you very much for your kind comments guys


----------



## lozb

He is a lovely looking dog - and seems to have landed right on his feet with you! :thumbup:
(great name by the way, yours - my daughter is called Tabitha!  )


----------



## Kinjilabs

He's lovely


----------



## DKDREAM

he is a beautiful dog Thankyou for sharing his pictures with us.


----------



## TabithaJ

Thank you so much for looking and taking the time to post 

Dexter is blushing at all the kind compliments


----------



## EmzieAngel

What a stunning lad he is.
He looks a little like my Bailey.
Lovely pictures
x


----------



## portiaa

Hes lovely!


----------



## dizzylou

Love the pics and especially the story about the flower pot :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Lovely pictures. Dexter is obviously the best name.


----------



## dragon33

Sure looks happy great looking dog


----------

